# City With The Best 10 Tallest Skyscrapers



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255341

As I said in that thread that no city can compete Dubai beauty.


----------



## huit (Oct 21, 2004)

^ very true!


----------



## YANKEE (Sep 23, 2005)

*Dubai Beauty*

What beauty does Dubai has. No matter how many tall buildings you have, its still a desert town with freaking hot & humid weather.
Dubai do have good buildings but cannot compete with Singapore, Hong Kong or New York.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

do you have any idea how beautiful the desert is?

do you have any idea how beautiful the weather is from november-march?

do you realize NYC is freezing cold for 6 months a year?

do you realize that dubai is more built up than most american cities?

do you realize that while you wrongly call dubai a "desert town," most american cities really are forest towns (a few skyscrapers surrounded by miles and miles of forest"?


----------



## asb63 (Aug 2, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> do you have any idea how beautiful the desert is?
> 
> do you have any idea how beautiful the weather is from november-march?
> 
> ...


Las Vegas is a desert city, but it is one of my favourites in the world


----------



## asb63 (Aug 2, 2005)

YANKEE said:


> What beauty does Dubai has. No matter how many tall buildings you have, its still a desert town with freaking hot & humid weather.
> Dubai do have good buildings but cannot compete with Singapore, Hong Kong or New York.




Las Vegas is a desert city, but it is one of my favourites in the world


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I think Yankee here in that loser deaf guy with a major spelling problem


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah, c'mon what is this guy doing here...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> I think Yankee here in that loser deaf guy with a major spelling problem


The thing is, how does being deaf affect his spelling and grammar? I thought deaf people who are born with it have problems speaking only but read and write well. It makes sense that way because you can see writing but can't hear other people talking so you won't speak like everyone else


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I dont know where i read this , but i liked it , it was something shiekh mohammed said

"A tree that bares fruit , gets thrown with stones" but in this case , its getting thrown with the worst grammical and spelling mistakes ever , which in my opinion is far worst


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

malec said:


> The thing is, how does being deaf affect his spelling and grammar? I thought deaf people who are born with it have problems speaking only but read and write well. It makes sense that way because you can see writing but can't hear other people talking so you won't speak like everyone else


I honestly dont know , but my mum worked as a nurse for about 5 years at one of londons major hospitals , and she says that deaf people do have problems with thier grammer and spelling !! so ....


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah at first i thought the guy was mocking us in this forum thinking we cant speak english or something. 

so i looked it up and yeah deaf people often do have these grammar issues. which is fine when he talks about normal stuff - we can all still understand him. only when he starts talkin shit about evil and communism and dubai then he starts making non-sensical rants


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Yankee you had too much guts coming into our section to bash our beloved city. I say pack your shit and LEAVE before somebody is gonna get a hurt real bad :lol:


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

fahed said:


> Yankee you had too much guts coming into our section to bash our beloved city. I say pack your shit and LEAVE before somebody is gonna get a hurt real bad :lol:


im not gonna say who...
but i think you may know him very well


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

I must say, as a westerner, I am very impressed with Dubai's towers, and developments in general. 

Dubai thinks 'big' in a way no other city does at the moment, it pushes the boundaries... BD, Pinnacle, the Pearl, the World, Dubai Waterfront, Underwater hotels, giant airports etc etc, these projects are bold and imaginative, they capture your imagination and make you think 'look what can be accomplished if someone has vision and the means to execute it'.

So, from this westerner at least, well done Dubai! I am damn impressed! Keep it up and in the not too distant future you will be a wonder of the world!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> I think Yankee here in that loser deaf guy with a major spelling problem





Dubai_Boy said:


> I honestly dont know , but my mum worked as a nurse for about 5 years at one of londons major hospitals , and she says that deaf people do have problems with thier grammer and spelling !! so ....


My cousin is deaf. Is he a loser because of it?

I can't believe the crap posted here. That's disgusting.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I think your smart enough to link A with B , samovar. Its obvious i have i problem with this guy and not the fact that he is deaf , do not act Dumb , it doesnt suit you.


----------



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

Well acting dumb seems to suit you perfectly.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Bulld..I mean, Samovar, lets stop with the fighting.


----------



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not fighting, I'm pointing out inconsiderate and arrogant statements that go on unnoticed here.

It's my job to highlight every single racist and discriminatory post made by many, many forumers.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai_boy I think me and u should keep our comments about Samover to ourselves !!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah stop it
it wasn't meant offensive by all of you, i am sure.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

anyway


----------

